# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Se invertirán 1,7 millones de euros en la mejora del Canal de Zorita en Salamanca

## Jonasino

> La primera fase comprenderá la construcción de la estación de bombeo y las instalaciones eléctricas para mejorar las producciones agrícolas de los términos municipales de Valverdón, Almenara de Tormes y Juzbado, en la comarca de Ledesma







> La Consejería de Agricultura y Ganadería invertirá más de 1,7 millones de euros en la contratación de mejora y modernización del regadío de la Comunidad de Regantes del Canal de Zorita, en la provincia de Salamanca.
> 
> El contrato de las obras aprobadas esta mañana por el Consejo de Gobierno tiene como finalidad construir una infraestructura de regadío moderna, sustituyendo el riego por gravedad por riego a presión para mejorar la distribución del agua a los cultivos. En esta primera fase se llevarán a cabo las obras de toma, la estación de bombeo, instalaciones eléctricas y parte de la red principal de riego. Estos elementos infraestructurales son básicos para que las explotaciones agrarias puedan ser competitivas puesto que contribuyen a la diversificación de los cultivos y a incrementar su productividad.
> 
> La zona regable se encuentra en los términos de Valverdón, Almenara de Tormes y Juzbado, dentro de la comarca de Ledesma, y comprende 461 hectáreas pertenecientes a 283 propietarios. El compromiso de poner en marcha nuevos regadíos esta legislatura es alcanzar las 40.000 hectáreas, y con la actuación aprobada esta mañana se llegaría a 2.741 hectáreas, casi el 7 % de lo comprometido.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...a-canal-zorita

----------

